# Question About Hog Panels



## Nyboy (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi I am visiting from TEG and have question about animal fencing. I have a dog kennel, some gates on inside runs need to be replaced. Nothing is easy they are a odd size. For 2 years I have been looking for replacements with no luck. I am going to have to bite the bullet and have custom gates made. A friend can put together the frames, I need to find a fence to cover them that a large dog can not rip apart. How strong are hog panels ?   Gates are heavy chain link now. Thank you


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 14, 2017)

They are fairly heavy duty, but unsure of the gauge....tho, if you use 2x6s or 2x8s ya can improve the stability and use 2x4s as the back bracing and squeeze the wood to the panel, giving a custom fit. Use the smooth side of 2x6-8s on the dog side so there isn't a step to jump over or climb with....it surely will save ya $$, if asthetics isn't a major factor.....


----------



## Nyboy (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you Problem board of Health who renews my permit, does not allow wood. I believe it has some thing to do with disinfecting. Any wood must be completed enclosed in sheet metal.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 14, 2017)

Get some corrugated tin panels and put slick side towards the dog.....be sure to use washers with bolts so tin doesn't split and tear on ya....


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 15, 2017)

Years ago we used hog panels and a friend that is handy with a welder used old metal bed frames, welded them around the panel to make a very sturdy and non flexible panel.  I have reused them a hundred times for different things.  You can cut the panel to the size you want and then weld the bed frame to it to size.  They are L shaped so give a finished edge on the whole thing.  Neatest thing I saw and that solves the problem of no wood used.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2017)

If you don't happen to have a stash of old bed frames, use angle iron. LOL Hi! 

Hog panels and cow panels are great for building projects on the farm. They do have large enough openings in them that a small dog could get through. Can you post pictures?

You could have your friend weld up an angle iron frame, with cross bars for added strength. You could use non climb horse wire in the gate, it has 2"x4" holes. Do NOT use welded wire as it is total crap and comes apart.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/non-climb-horse-fence-48-in-x-100-ft


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 15, 2017)

Although pricy, you can buy panels with 2X4 openings. ($75-85 ea @TSC)  Mine are roughtly 5X16.  Could cut & weld. These panels are heavier than the cattle or hog panels.     2nd hand or Habitat stores have a lot of frames, if you need the framework.  

Cutting the frames will be hard but a good metal saw will work.  The frames you have may be some that can be used and secure the panels onto.     Just thoughts.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2017)

Mini Horses said:


> Although pricy, you can buy panels with 2X4 openings. ($75-85 ea @TSC)  Mine are roughtly 5X16.  Could cut & weld. These panels are heavier than the cattle or hog panels.     2nd hand or Habitat stores have a lot of frames, if you need the framework.
> 
> Cutting the frames will be hard but a good metal saw will work.  The frames you have may be some that can be used and secure the panels onto.     Just thoughts.


Yeah, I forgot about horse panels! And I have some! They are super heavy duty and no dog is going to chew its way out of one of those! That is just what you need!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 15, 2017)

I second the 2x4 panels, a dog will climb and chew the bigger openings. I have gates made with 4x4 openings and the dogs go right over them. But maybe you have a top and it isn't a problem.


----------



## Nyboy (Sep 16, 2017)

Do have tops great ideas guys thank you. Bay the no clime horse fence strong ? Think 90 pound dog panic in thunder storm amazing what their jaws can do.I do have family member with welder. I am not really worried about cost I believe it takes money to make money, more import that it lasts against a lot of abuse


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 16, 2017)

Nyboy said:


> Do have tops great ideas guys thank you. Bay the no clime horse fence strong ? Think 90 pound dog panic in thunder storm amazing what their jaws can do.I do have family member with welder. I am not really worried about cost I believe it takes money to make money, more import that it lasts against a lot of abuse


When you have a commercial dog kennel, you whant the kennel to look good to make your client feel satisfied and happy.  Check with a steel supply yard company for sheets of  galvanized expanded metal . They come in many sizes as well as guages . The better supply companies have machines that will cut them to size too if wanted.  You can get angle iron or square tubbing there too.  Some will even custom build your project.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2017)

Call your local Tractor Supply, Atwoods, Rural King or whatever you have there. Ask about the cow/hog panels, but ask them about the horse type panels, they have 2"x4" holes, are 4 gauge wire, are very strong. They can be cut to size and welded. A large dog would have a very difficult time chewing it. 

Your welder friend can guide you on how to frame it out. Angle iron 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" x 3/8" would be a good size. That means the thickness of the metal is 3/8" thick and it is 1 1/4" wide on both sides. Or he might weld it to flat bar stock, thus eliminating the flange on the angle aron

The 2"x4" horse wire on the roll is strong also, we fenced our place with it. But any dog that could chew through the 4 gauge horse panels would be one big, scary beast. I don't think even a scared, panic stricken, large dog could get through it.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> But any dog that could chew through the 4 gauge horse panels would be one big, scary beast. I don't think even a scared, panic stricken, large dog could get through it.



These are only panels that my buck has NOT been able to break and push thru in rut.  250# of determination.   I do not want to face a dog that can chew thru it.  REALLY tough.


----------



## Nyboy (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you for the help. This is what came up for 4 ga horse panel             https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ok-brand-handy-panel-8-ft-l-x-50-in-h?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 18, 2017)

[URL said:
			
		

> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ok-brand-handy-panel-8-ft-l-x-50-in-h?cm_vc=-10005[/URL]


Works to a point, untill those welded wires start to pop loose on some panels sometimes in short order.  Been there, done that.


Baymule said:


> If you don't happen to have a stash of old bed frames, use angle iron. LOL Hi!
> 
> Hog panels and cow panels are great for building projects on the farm. They do have large enough openings in them that a small dog could get through. Can you post pictures?
> 
> ...


See Baymules comment above for welded wire.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 18, 2017)

double post


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2017)

Nyboy said:


> Thank you for the help. This is what came up for 4 ga horse panel             https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ok-brand-handy-panel-8-ft-l-x-50-in-h?cm_vc=-10005



No, the holes are too big, a dog can get it's head through it. More like this, but with 2"x4" holes. Call the store and ask them. The sheep/goat panels have 4"x4" holes, if you are comfortable with that, use a sheep/goat panel. My thought is that with the small 2x4 holes, a person would have to work at it to stick their hands in there. I always veer off to the liability side of things and stupid people, in your case, sticking their hands in with a scared dog and getting bit.

As far as this being welded wire, it is large gauge and strong. I have 4 of the 2x4 horse panels that I've had for years, I drag them around and use them for various things. Once I used them to make a corral to separate a mare and mule filly for weaning. That mule pawed, leaned on and tried to climb those panels, they didn't give. The panels have held horses (in and out), sheep, chickens and ducks. They are none the worse for wear and will certainly work well for a gate on a dog kennel. I use cow panels all over the place, the holes on them are 6"x6" and are too big for your application. Go with the sheep/goat (4"x4" holes) panels if you cannot get the horse 2"x4" panels.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/feedlot-panel-sheep-goat-16-ft-l-x-48-in-h?cm_vc=-10005

Welded wire that is sold on rolls is total crap, any dog can chew it to pieces. It is easily bent with little pressure. These livestock panels are in a whole 'nother class.


----------



## Nyboy (Sep 18, 2017)

Bay thank you the sheep goat panel is in stock up by country house. Going to pick up 2 if they work will get more.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 18, 2017)

You can also check around and see if anyone carries the 20' long goat and sheep panels.  Our coop carries them and they are cheaper than the 16' panels at Tractor Supply.  They are heavier and not as easy to work with though.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 18, 2017)

I was just at a wrecking yard to get a part for my pick-up. It was way in the back.  That is where the yard had a commerial grade cyclone fence for a day pen for 2 HUGE MASTIFF dogs that were waaaay over 100 lbs. that started to bark and hit that fence with full force in full attack mode and teeth bared biting the fence.  The entire yard is enclosed with this fence as these dogs have the run of the junk yard after busines hours.  Just some food for thaught.


----------



## Nyboy (Sep 20, 2017)

Interesting Not sure where you are, cyclone fence is called chain link here.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2017)

Cyclone is a brand name. Some people just call all chain link Cyclone.


----------

